# Bigss Surviving the Holidays



## bigss75 (Nov 14, 2005)

Ive been here long enough and I have never made a journal. Anyway Ive been cutting for awhile and with the holidays approaching I need to just reinforce my positive eating habits. Im staying away from drinking because it not only is bad for a cut but it hasnt been my friend to say the least. I have a strict diet (posted below) Ill  switch the meals but that is usually the base of my meals. I will cheat on thanksgiving. As far as my training goes, Im a gopro follower with the p/rr/s with a few changes.

Main Goal: Cut to 12%
Current: 235 at 16ish
Main Goal: Don't fall into the holiday food trap.

Current Diet

Meal 1
2 Whole eggs
6 Whites
1 cup cooked oatmeal
1 serving ON 100%
508 f14 c 32 p61

Meal 2 Pre workout

2 serv ON 100%
3/4 cup dry oats
1 table spoon natural peanut butter

cals 555 f 15 c 52 p 59

Post work out
2 serving ON 100
60 grams dextrose
cal 460 f3 c 66 p 44

Meal 4

Large chicken breast
1 cup cooked brown rice
3 cups salad
4 flax pills

cals 602 f 13 c 51 p67

Meal 5
2 cups cottage cheese
2 tablespoons natural pb
cals 561 f20 c 28 p68

Water: 2 gallons (makes me burst)
totals cals 2686 f 65 c 229 p 299


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 15, 2005)

Monday
Good day but it was really cold. Underate 

Meal 1
2 Whole eggs
6 Whites
1 cup cooked oatmeal
1 serving ON 100%
508 f14 c 32 p61

Meal 2 Pre workout
2 serv ON 100%
3/4 cup dry oats
1 table spoon natural peanut butter
cals 555 f 15 c 52 p 59

Post work out
2 serving ON 100
60 grams dextrose
cal 460 f3 c 66 p 44

Meal 4
Large chicken breast
1 cup cooked brown rice
3 cups salad
4 flax pills
cals 602 f 13 c 51 p67

Meal 5
Procomplex
CLA
Apple
cal 379, 7f, 23c, 55p

total 2504cals, 52f, 224c, 286p
Water around 1 gallon 

Chest
Dumbell bench press 8,8,8  Need to switch to barbell 
Weighted dips   6,6  Just started incorparating this into my rountine I love them.
Incline press  6,6,4

Shoulders
Smith machine military 8,6,6
Upright row 6,6,6
lateral raise 6,3 

When doing chest and shoulders i rotate between cycles of which goes first. The first bodypart will be all free weights and the second tends to be machines because its already fatigued and unstable.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2005)

Good luck bro


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks man, its easy to stay on a diet during every other time during the season but the thanksgiving, christmas, new year triad kicks my butt.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 16, 2005)

Tuesday was pretty hectic had a huge paper to write and an exam. Drank two gallons of water. didnt do legs like i was suppose to but I did them on wednesday. Food was same as yesterday but minus the apple for the last meal. Need to get some cottage cheese soon. 

Walked: 3 miles
Ab workout: Ab video about 7 minutes long.(Don't laugh those videos are crazy, I have done tons of ab work but this is the hardest)


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2005)

This didnt last long.. 

GET OUT OF THE FUCKING TURKEY!!! haha


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This didnt last long..
> 
> GET OUT OF THE FUCKING TURKEY!!! haha




Yeah I havent kept up with the journal, have some family/legal  issues Ive been attending to but 

Anyway the diet is good and training have been good and I'm ready for today.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 24, 2005)

Breakfast 
Protein Pancakes 
Sugar Free syrup
Diet Cranberry juice (Wanted to get into the Thanksgiving Mood, but that stuff is just gross)

Posts will be coming!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 25, 2005)

Yesterday meals

Turkey over a pound
Mash Potatoes
Sweet Potatoes
Green Bean Casserol
Macaroni and Cheese
Corn 
Conrbread Stuffing
Stuffing
Rolls
Pumpkin Rolls
Pumpkin Pie
Peanut Butter Pie.

needless to say I felt like a pig. When I eat alot like that it tends to run thru me so I didnt suffer a large weight gain 2 pounds, which could be the insane large amount of soduim that was consumed.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 26, 2005)

Got some cardio done today and watched football. Ate not great but not bad.

Breakfast
2scoops Procomplex
oatmeal
flax pill

Lunch 
Turkey on whole wheat
green beans

Dinner
Turkey 
sweet potato casserol (not good for you, but it is made with splenda and light butter

Water Around a gallon and half

Weight 231


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 28, 2005)

Breakfast 
egg beaters omelet ham, little cheese, peppers
apple
Water


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 28, 2005)

Lunch 
oatmeal
procomplex
natural peanut butter.

Dinner
Chicken Breast
pasta small portion 
 salad

Chest
Dumbell bench press  6,4,4
 Incline press 6,6,4
 Weighted dips 4,4

Shoulders
Military press 6,6,6
Upright row 6,6,6


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 28, 2005)

Watching the Steelers choke right now


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

Colts are good.. I think the Broncos will have them though.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

GO BEARS


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 28, 2005)

I hope the broncs beat em. The bears are going way good, but the NFC isnt worth while.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 30, 2005)

Meal 1
2 Whole eggs
6 Whites
1 cup cooked oatmeal
1 serving ON 100%
508 f14 c 32 p61

Meal 2 Pre workout
2 serv ON 100%
3/4 cup dry oats
1 table spoon natural peanut butter
cals 555 f 15 c 52 p 59

Post work out
2 serving ON 100
60 grams dextrose
cal 460 f3 c 66 p 44

Meal 4
Large chicken breast
1 cup cooked brown rice
3 cups salad
4 flax pills
cals 602 f 13 c 51 p67

Meal 5
Procomplex
CLA
Apple
cal 379, 7f, 23c, 55p


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2005)

Did you see the new power rankings?  Bears ranked 5th in the NFL!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 30, 2005)

The bears might be the best in the nfc. Seahawks aren't as good as them. Chargers shouldn't be that high


----------

